# Camera buying guide



## ameetkumarmaharana (Jun 2, 2012)

I am planning to buy a camera-a high end digital camera or a low end DSLR. My budget is 22k-23k. The products I have reviewed are Sony Cybershot DSC-HX9V, HX 100v, HX 200V, Canon EOS1100D, Nikon D3100. I am not even sure whether Sony Cybershot HX 100v & HX 200V are DSLR cameras or just point and shoot ones. Can any one suggest me which one should I go for?


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2012)

Sony HX100V/200V are not DSLR cameras, they are bridge cameras. Figure out what kinda cameras you want first then pick the model.

Advanced compact Cameras
S95
P7100

Bridge Cameras
FZ150
HX100

Travel Zoom Cameras
SX240/SX260
HX20V (Yes its 20v not 200v)

Low End DSLR
1100D

D3100 is out of your budget.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 3, 2012)

Totally agree with what Nac said


----------



## ameetkumarmaharana (Jun 4, 2012)

nac said:


> Sony HX100V/200V are not DSLR cameras, they are bridge cameras. Figure out what kinda cameras you want first then pick the model.
> 
> Advanced compact Cameras
> S95
> ...



DSC-HX200V : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2012)

First, HX200 is out of your budget.
Second, even though there is some up gradation from HX100, its pricey.


----------

